# [Gnome] Est-il possible de nommer un burreau virtuel ?

## anonjoe

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si à la place des numéros de bureau virtuel on peut avoir un nom, ce qui serait beaucoup plus commode que de se rappeller sur quel numéro de burreau on a lancer tel application.

----------

## Magic Banana

Clic droit sur le sélecteur d'espaces de travail, préférences, champs "Noms des espaces de travail".

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut Magic Banana,

C'est ce que j'allais répondre à notre ami avant de m'apercevoir que ce champ avait disparu depuis GNOME 2.20 (enfin chez moi)... Is it a bug ???

----------

## Magic Banana

J'ai toujours ce champs. Je suis sous Gnome 2.20... mais sur Gobuntu.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Mickael

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> Salut Magic Banana,
> 
> C'est ce que j'allais répondre à notre ami avant de m'apercevoir que ce champ avait disparu depuis GNOME 2.20 (enfin chez moi)... Is it a bug ???

 

Non cela fonctionne chez moi

----------

## anonjoe

Je n'ai malheureusement pas ce champ chez  moi   :Sad: 

SInon a la limite on peut avoir un theme ou tout du moins un wallpaper différent pour chaque burreau ?

----------

## geekounet

 *anonjoe wrote:*   

> Je n'ai malheureusement pas ce champ chez  moi  

 

Chez moi je l'ai  :Wink:  Mais je saurai pas dire ce qui est en cause qu'il soit là ou pas.

 *anonjoe wrote:*   

> SInon a la limite on peut avoir un theme ou tout du moins un wallpaper différent pour chaque burreau ?

 

Les devs ont jugé que c'était trop compliqué pour les utilisateurs, donc ils l'ont pas implémenté  :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

 *anonjoe wrote:*   

> Je n'ai malheureusement pas ce champ chez  moi  
> 
> Sinon à la limite on peut avoir un thème ou tout du moins un wallpaper différent pour chaque bureau ?

 

Tu n'as pas Espace de travail 1 espace de travail 2 etc une fois que tu as cliqué sur préférence ? Mais si, double clique sur espace travail 1 et tu pourras changer le nom. Pour la deuxième question : c'est non, à moins d'utiliser un logiciel dont je ne connais plus le nom. Par défaut sous gnome la philosophie n'est pas de mettre un wallpaper différent par bureau, disons que sous gnome tu as un seul bureau, et quatre tiroirs différents (en même temps l'idée est assez logique, tu vas pas changer de bureau lorsque tu fais ta compta, puis de la programmation ; une chaise un bureau et des tiroirs   :Wink:  )

EDIT : je crois que c'est Wallpapoz

----------

## anigel

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Les devs ont jugé que c'était trop compliqué pour les utilisateurs, donc ils l'ont pas implémenté 

 

Je vois bien où tu veux en venir, Mais, Linus or not Linus, être plus souvent confronté aux usagers te ferait voir la philosophie Gnome différemment  :Laughing:  !

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

désactive compiz, si tu a fusion-icon, click droit dessus -> select window manager -> Metacity

et ensuite click droit sur le selecteurs d'espace de travail et tu pourras normalement changé les noms des bureaux...

je viens de le faire chez moi et ça marche...

----------

## Temet

Mouarf, compiz... quelle horreur.

----------

## yoyo

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Les devs ont jugé que c'était trop compliqué pour les utilisateurs, donc ils l'ont pas implémenté  Je vois bien où tu veux en venir, Mais, Linus or not Linus, être plus souvent confronté aux usagers te ferait voir la philosophie Gnome différemment  !

   :Laughing: 

Excellent la remarque !!! Personnellement je trouve ça sympa d'avoir un fond différent par bureau : certains fonds sont mieux adaptés à certains type d'usage.

En même temps, quand tu programmes ou fais ta compta, ta fenêtre de travail est généralement en plein écran et donc tu ne vois pas ton bureau ...

Sauf pour ceux qui utilisent la transparence mais ça, ça ne rentre pas dans la philosophie Gnome : trop compliqué.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Mickael

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*    *geekounet wrote:*   Les devs ont jugé que c'était trop compliqué pour les utilisateurs, donc ils l'ont pas implémenté  Je vois bien où tu veux en venir, Mais, Linus or not Linus, être plus souvent confronté aux usagers te ferait voir la philosophie Gnome différemment  !  
> 
> Excellent la remarque !!! Personnellement je trouve ça sympa d'avoir un fond différent par bureau : certains fonds sont mieux adaptés à certains type d'usage.
> 
> En même temps, quand tu programmes ou fais ta compta, ta fenêtre de travail est généralement en plein écran et donc tu ne vois pas ton bureau ...
> ...

 

nan nan nan, toi Docteur, tu devrais le savoir plus que quiconque, transparence, fonds d'écran différents and Co c'est juste pour faire joli et épater les copains à la récréation, tout cela ne sert à rien quand à ta productivité  :Laughing:   ce qui signifie que la philosophie de gnome est : soit productif et efficace, t'es pas là pour regarder les poissons de ton fond d'écran tourner en rond dans leur bocal. Je t'en foutrais moi du fond d'écran différent ha oui tient c'est bientôt Noël, on peut mettre des guirlandes aussi   :Laughing:  de toute façon une emacs lancé, tu t'en fou du fond d'écran, voilà ça c'est dit.et je suis déjà -->[] 

----------

## razer

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> ce qui signifie que la philosophie de gnome est : soit productif et efficace, t'es pas là pour regarder les poissons de ton fond d'écran tourner en rond dans leur bocal. 

 

Ouais, alors cet argument, bien que fondé, ne correspond pas à priori aux impératifs des devs. Car des bugs profonds, du sélecteur de répertoire bidon en passant par pleins d'autres, sont reportés depuis des années et jamais résolus à ce jour... J'aime bien gnome, je l'utilise tous les jours, mais lorsqu'on met un néophite en face on s'aperçoit qu'il y a des non sens profonds dans l'interface.

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mouarf, compiz... quelle horreur.
> 
> 

 

Cà fait 3 en 2 jours : humeur trollesque cher temet ?

----------

## Mickael

 *razer wrote:*   

>  *MickTux wrote:*   ce qui signifie que la philosophie de gnome est : soit productif et efficace, t'es pas là pour regarder les poissons de ton fond d'écran tourner en rond dans leur bocal.  
> 
> Ouais, alors cet argument, bien que fondé, ne correspond pas à priori aux impératifs des devs.
> 
> 

 

Semi-troll humoristique avec attaque par les flancs sur notre line-backer   :Laughing:  mais c'était bien caché entre les lignes  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## yoyo

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> nan nan nan, toi Docteur, tu devrais le savoir plus que quiconque, transparence, fonds d'écran différents and Co c'est juste pour faire joli et épater les copains à la récréation, tout cela ne sert à rien quand à ta productivité  

 Même pas vrai : un terminal transparent avec vim et dessous un conky (transparent aussi) te permet de suivre l'avancement d'une compil ou la réception de mail en même temps que tu codes un petit ".m" etc. Et pour ça la couleur globale du fond est importante.  :Rolling Eyes: 

De toute façon au boulot je suis sous winwin (CAO oblige) donc c'est 1 bureau avec 1 fond d'écran ...   :Crying or Very sad:  

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> ce qui signifie que la philosophie de gnome est : soit productif et efficace, t'es pas là pour regarder les poissons de ton fond d'écran tourner en rond dans leur bocal.

 Et bien dans ce cas, pourquoi s'encombrer avec un fond d'écran personnalisable ? Fond noir pour tout le monde et basta !!!

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Je t'en foutrais moi du fond d'écran différent ha oui tient c'est bientôt Noël, on peut mettre des guirlandes aussi   de toute façon une emacs lancé, tu t'en fou du fond d'écran, voilà ça c'est dit.et je suis déjà -->[] 

 Utilise le plugin "snow" de compiz-fusion !!   :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *MickTux wrote:*   nan nan nan, toi Docteur, tu devrais le savoir plus que quiconque, transparence, fonds d'écran différents and Co c'est juste pour faire joli et épater les copains à la récréation, tout cela ne sert à rien quand à ta productivité   Même pas vrai : un terminal transparent avec vim et dessous un conky (transparent aussi) te permet de suivre l'avancement d'une compil ou la réception de mail en même temps que tu codes un petit ".m" etc. Et pour ça la couleur globale du fond est importante. 
> 
> De toute façon au boulot je suis sous winwin (CAO oblige) donc c'est 1 bureau avec 1 fond d'écran ...   
> 
> Je ne réponds pas ce pseudo argument   
> ...

 

Tu sors !

----------

## yoyo

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Tu sors !

 C'est à moi que tu t'adresses ??? Il y en a qui n'ont peur de rien !!!

Attention je vais ressortir mon avatar de Terry Tate !!!   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Mickael

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *MickTux wrote:*   Tu sors ! C'est à moi que tu t'adresses ??? Il y en a qui n'ont peur de rien !!!
> 
> Attention je vais ressortir mon avatar de Terry Tate !!!  
> 
> 

 

Oui Monsieur, tu parles de ce petit joueur de baballe américaine : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EHhwxRls2Y  :Laughing: 

Fait gaffe nous avons en France un perceur de muraille .... (indice rugby, Sale...)  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## yoyo

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Oui Monsieur, tu parles de ce petit joueur de baballe américaine : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EHhwxRls2Y 

 Yeah Baby Yeah !!

Woohooooooooo !!!!

 :Arrow:   Yoyo Tate : Forum LineBacker

ps : il y a une petite compil sur "kung fu fighting" qui est assez sympa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNy4raQ1J-I, mais mon préféré c'est celui-là : Terry Tate vs Courtney Cate. Y-a-t'il a un "Geekounet Cate" ou un "kernelsensei Cate" dans la salle ???

pps : j'ai _vraiment_ besoin de vacances moi ... Mes plus plates excuses anonjoe.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

anonjoe désactiver compiz-fusion était bien la solution ?

----------

## CryoGen

Franchement rien que pour scale, expo et wallje ne peux plus me passer de compiz-fusion ^^ par contre j'ai désactivé les fenêtre woobly XD et de temps en temps j'utilise group...

Compiz ne permet pas que d'épater la galerie...

----------

